# Come meet Annabell- DUW



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to officially introduce the community to my little girl Annabell. She is 3 weeks old, can't wait until she comes home but at least she is close so I can visit often.

Her favorite past time, licking my fingers









Eyeballs, only been open a couple days

















Trying to get a video uploaded of her trying to eat my hand. Will post it soon


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the first picture she is too cute! Love the choice in names, we named our hedgie Annabell until we figured out she was a he


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

The first is my favorite picture too. Its possible the name could always change, depends on her personality I suppose but Annabell popped up the first time I held her so its likely to stick.
More pics

mom and siblings, annabell is on the far left









Video is bad quality but its still cute.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG! SO CUTE! lol. I can't wait for your to bring her home lol. Who knew getting eaten could be so adorable? lol


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

eek  so sweet! that's awesome that you get to see her so often before she goes home with you.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

She's so precious!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an absolute little angel!!! You are so very lucky!!! A baby hedgie in your life to grow with you!!!


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG I now almost wish I had of gotten a baby Ball of Quills and not a year and almost two month old one but I do Love little Hufflepuff she is also an albino? i think that is what your Annabell is.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be posting weekly updates so everyone can see how she is doing. I can't believe how cute the babies are and how fun they are to play with. Annabell isn't a albino, she is a really high white pinto, you can see colored quills on top of her head. She will most likely be a ruby eyed cinnacot.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

She is so cute. I love the video of her licking and biting your finger. You're lucky that you get so much quality time with her before she is weaned. Good luck.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Yay for weekly updates!!!!


----------

